

Google-Asteroids – Arcade Style Search - xearl
http://www.masswerk.at/googleAsteroids/

======
jedberg
It's not the world's first infoshooter -- I used to admin linux boxes using
the Doom interface to ps. Want to kill a process? Just shoot it! Load a bigger
gun to kill -9.

~~~
breckinloggins
This all reminds me of "It's a UNIX system! I know this!"

~~~
chewxy
I was a child when Jurassic Park came out. I went to get books on UNIX to
read. I was left very very disappointed.

Thanks, Spielberg.

------
crowhack
If the search results just went to the side I think I would have enjoyed it
more. Still fun but with constant break in the action it becomes annoying :/

Cool idea though!

------
danso
Fun...but I'm not understanding why search results just randomly pop up and
block the action? I was thinking that somehow the search results would be the
"asteroids" you blow up

~~~
masswerk
This is just what it does: You shoot a result and it will be displayed and be
added to your score-list.

(Please mind the parody on stepwise disclosure: Hit once to see the rank, hit
twice for the originating host, and finally hit a third time to reveal the
abstract and to add this item to your score. So each asteroid has a result
item associated to it and you will see results in the order as you shoot them.
You may click the scores' title to re-order them by rank.)

